# Помогите отремонтировать аккордеон



## alexey91 (19 Янв 2018)

Всем привет! Вообщем в видео всё слышно, подскажите пожалуйста, как решить всё это самому. Голоса перезаливались, лайки новые.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Янв 2018)

По видео понятно следующее:

1. Часть голосов не звучат вовсе. Чистить проёмы, регулировать зазоры язычков, смотреть клёпки, смотреть залоги на предмет их правильного приклеивания (у меня уже большие сомнения в этом).

2. Те, что звучат: есть недопустимые биения, есть прихлопы залогов, есть зависимость от силы потока.  Всё настраивать, смотреть подьёмы язычков над плоскостями планок, работать с залогами по нормированию усилию прижима.

3. После перезаливки планок и замены залогов (это ведь имелось ввиду?) вопросы именно к тому кто это сделал. Мой небольшой опыт подсказывает, что надо всё переделывать. Грустно...


----------



## alexey91 (19 Янв 2018)

Я купил уже такой. Сказали всё работает. По внешнему виду действительно делали.


----------



## alexey91 (19 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> По видео понятно следующее:
> 
> 1. Часть голосов не звучат вовсе. Чистить проёмы, регулировать зазоры язычков, смотреть клёпки, смотреть залоги на предмет их правильного приклеивания (у меня уже большие сомнения в этом).
> 
> 2. Те, что звучат: есть недопустимые биения, есть прихлопы залогов, есть зависимость от силы потока.  Всё настраивать, смотреть подьёмы язычков над плоскостями планок, работать с залогами по нормированию усилию прижима.


Если на разжатии не работают, значит внутри резонатора голос? На месте возможно отрегулировать?


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Янв 2018)

В собранном резонаторе?  Можно подчистить проёмы язычков, можно чуть подстроить и внешний и внутренний голоса. Но всё это не совсем полноценно. Клёпку не проверить, подъём язычка толком не отрегулировать, залог внутренний не поправить... 

Полагаю, что была сделана основная ошибка: у Вас (или кто там делал работу) не было стола-дувачки, или даже ручного варианта дувачки, и весь этот "тяп-ляп" делался и сразу собирался, в надежде на чудо. А оно собралось, и в силу допущенных ошибок совершенно не хочет звучать. То есть предварительная настройка и регулировка- она ДО полной сборки. Этапы, как по книжке: настройка и регулировка каждой планки, затем настройка и регулировка планки в резонаторе, затем настройка в теле полукорпуса. Ничего этого не было.
ПС. Что там на фото? Сантехнический герметик?


----------



## alexey91 (19 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> ПС. Что там на фото? Сантехнический герметик?


Что то очень твёрдое, ногтем не царапается даже


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Янв 2018)

Если честно. Мне эта работа совсем не нравится. Пусть меня поправят те, кто не видел вот ЭТОГО на Вашем фото:
Это встреча залогов от соседних резонаторов. Нет слов...


----------



## alexey91 (19 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Если честно. Мне эта работа совсем не нравится. Пусть меня поправят те, кто не видел вот ЭТОГО на Вашем фото:
> Это встреча залогов от соседних резонаторов. Нет слов...


А во сколько примерно ремонт обойдётся вместе с настройкой нескольких голосов?


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Янв 2018)

Там не "настройка нескольких голосов")).

Всю эту порнографию типа герметика- отдирать, планки замачивать в растворителе, чтобы убрать остатки. Залоги предварительно отрывать. Потом всю эту музыку заново собирать и настраивать. 

В Ростове на Дону я не знаю как дело обстоит. В Москве- проще отнести в помойку, чем платить за переделку того, что кто-то напионерил... Работы там- много, а инструмент совсем копеешный.


----------



## alexey91 (19 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Там не "настройка нескольких голосов")).
> 
> Всю эту порнографию типа герметика- отдирать, планки замачивать в растворителе, чтобы убрать остатки. Залоги предварительно отрывать. Потом всю эту музыку заново собирать и настраивать.
> 
> В Ростове на Дону я не знаю как дело обстоит. В Москве- проще отнести в помойку, чем платить за переделку того, что кто-то напионерил... Работы там- много, а инструмент совсем копеешный.


Понял. Вообщем разумнее вернуть его обратно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Янв 2018)

Однозначно. Если есть такой шанс.


----------



## Евгений51 (19 Янв 2018)

alexey91/ писал:


> Я купил уже такой. Сказали всё работает. По внешнему виду действительно делали.


Согласен полностью с Kuzalogly. Инструмент угробили. Ремонт не меньше 3 недель. из этого цена ремонта. легче купить другой. А вернуть? Вы же смотрели, когда брали. Кто его назад возьмёт Если получится,идеальный вариант. Ремонт дорого.


----------



## alexey91 (19 Янв 2018)

Я из Москвы заказывал, вернуть было возможно, но я уже передумал. Оказалось, что внутри резонатора были криво приклеены залоги и цеплялись за голоса. Один залог был приклеен даже сверху и не открывался.Немного увеличил зазор между голосовыми планками. Теперь работает почти нормально. 
 Немного остались хрипы, если потихоньку тянуть мех, это залоги я так понимаю хрипят?


----------



## vev (20 Янв 2018)

Даааа... Чего только не увидишь... Силиконовый герметик на резонаторах... Новое слово в аккордеоностроении.
Я б не задумываясь избавился от данного экземпляра


----------



## vvz (20 Янв 2018)

На эпоксидку их! На века надо делать!  ))


----------



## ze_go (20 Янв 2018)

Это не герметик, это ПВА. Я, кстати, на дешёвых инструментах тоже герметизирую с помощью ПВА. Только предварительно каждую планку корректирую на предмет ответа.


----------



## vev (20 Янв 2018)

*ze_go*,
Владимир, что-то по фото мне больше именно герметик напоминает... ПВА видал не раз, но вроде трохи по-другому выглядит...


----------



## alexey91 (20 Янв 2018)

Много залогов кривых, сегодня ещё парочку обнаружил приклеенными всплошную. Сделал "продувалку". Несколько штук были длинными и цеплялись внутри за верхнюю часть резонатора, пришлось укоротить. При среднем ведении меха лайки резонируют по середине. Нужно руками им придать нужную форму?


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Янв 2018)

Применяется несколько толщин лайки в залогах. У Вас то, что "новое отремонтированное"- всё одна и та же лайка. Она толста и тяжела для теноровой части. Вот её и колбасит... Если нет других лаек- пробуйте уменьшить вес хрипящего залога. Урезать до конца проёма (а то там излишки у Вас), и срезать по долям мм по длине. Прикрыт проём- и ок. Большие нахлёсты залога при такой жирной коже- не есть хорошо.  Это паллиатив, но что делать...


----------



## alexey91 (20 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Применяется несколько толщин лайки в залогах. У Вас то, что "новое отремонтированное"- всё одна и та же лайка. Она толста и тяжела для теноровой части. Вот её и колбасит... Если нет других лаек- пробуйте уменьшить вес хрипящего залога. Урезать до конца проёма (а то там излишки у Вас), и срезать по долям мм по длине. Прикрыт проём- и ок. Большие нахлёсты залога при такой жирной коже- не есть хорошо.  Это паллиатив, но что делать...


Сделаю, спасибо! Еще есть проблема с долгим ответом басовых голосов в левой части. Верхний звучит, а бас через пол секунды - секунду появляется. Зазор большой?


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Янв 2018)

Там ввиду средненького качества планок боковые и торцевые зазоры гуляют как хотят. Сквозняк продувает... И даже если удалось хорошо выставить подъём язычка над плоскостью планки- дикие зазоры по бокам и торцам портят ответ.  Делать сбивку на таком инструменте никто не будет, это выкинутое время. Вот и мучаются люди...


----------



## levsha34 (20 Янв 2018)

Обратите внимание, на видео, где Вы пальцем прижимаете планку и голос начинает звучать. Очень похоже на то, когда мастика рассохлась и вибрирует не голос, а планка в заливке. Может и не перезаливались голоса вовсе? Может воск сверху убрали и поверх ПВА нанесли, но проблемам местами осталась. 
На фото внутри резонатора залоги почему-то отвисшие, как-будто старые. Вообще-то если правильно залита планка, нигде не зацепляет, то даже с толстым залогом должно звучать без проблем. Попробуйте на одной проблемной планке отклеить оба залога и заклейте временно проемы малярным скотчем. Если останется эффект дребезжания, прижмите пальцем во время звучания планку. Если после *пальца* звучание нормализуется, значит планка болтается в заливке. Если после наклейки малярного скотча все нормализуется, значит проблемма в залогах.
А что там на самом первом фото вокруг резонаторов какой-то мягкий уплотнитель, да ещё такой толстый. Его там не должно, вроде, быть. Или мне показалось...


----------



## alexey91 (20 Янв 2018)

levsha34 писал:


> Очень похоже на то, когда мастика рассохлась и вибрирует не голос, а планка в заливке. Может и не перезаливались голоса вовсе? Может воск сверху убрали и поверх ПВА нанесли, но проблемам местами осталась.
> А что там на самом первом фото вокруг резонаторов какой-то мягкий уплотнитель, да ещё такой толстый. Его там не должно, вроде, быть. Или мне показалось...


Да не, вибрировал клапан, я пальцем чувствовал. Планка намертво приклеена чем то твёрдым, лично мне напоминает прозрачные жидкие гвозди, хотя могу ошибаться. Вокруг резонаторов ничего нет.


----------



## alexey91 (20 Янв 2018)

А для чего мастерам понадобилось глушить весь ряд голосов, кто знает?


----------



## ze_go (20 Янв 2018)

vev (20.01.2018, 17:37) писал:


> ПВА видал не раз, но вроде трохи по-другому выглядит...


это ПВА, только не качественный и разбавленный водой - оттого мутный и жидкий (протёк внутрь камеры и приклеил залоги к городушкам)


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Янв 2018)

alexey91 писал:


> А для чего мастерам понадобилось глушить весь ряд голосов, кто знает?


Это можно будет понять, отклеив скотч и приведя в действие этот резонатор как положено. Пугаюсь, что будет какафония, с которой бороться не стали (зачем...)), а залепили.


----------



## vev (20 Янв 2018)

*alexey91*,

Чем дальше в лес,тем толще партизаны... Еще и скотч... 

А почему полукорпус цвет с красного на зеленый поменял?


----------



## levsha34 (20 Янв 2018)

Скотч, может быть, для настройки заклеивали и забыли оторвать. Надо убрать и попробовать...


----------



## alexey91 (20 Янв 2018)

vev/ писал:


> *alexey91*


*Это полукорпус баяна, я им голоса проверяю)*


----------



## alexey91 (21 Янв 2018)

levsha34 писал:


> Скотч, может быть, для настройки заклеивали и забыли оторвать. Надо убрать и попробовать...


Работают без скотча. Скорее всего это сделали для уменьшения без того огромного расхода воздуха, иначе басам вообще не хватит воздуха.


----------



## alexey91 (21 Янв 2018)

Один клапан отсутствует) Это уже другой резонатор.


----------



## vev (21 Янв 2018)

*alexey91*,

Как я понимаю, нам не избежать созерцания всего процесса отливания пули из г-на?...
Процесс Вам наверное безумно интересен, но для чего это публиковать здесь в безумном количестве? Если хотите играть - купите Аккордеон. Не то барахло, которое Вы хотите превратить в Страдивари за три копейки, а настоящий инструмент, который может музыку производить... Хотите ремонтировать - Мир баяна к Вашим услугам...


----------



## alexey91 (21 Янв 2018)

Избежите, мне пару дней осталось, что бы сделать аккордеон. Эту тему я создал с целью получения информации, потому что не имею опыта ремонта. Александр Анатольевич (Kuzalogly) много полезных советов дал, за что ему большое спасибо.  Дороже купил бы с удовольствием, но денег лишних пока нет, а играть хочется. Когда нибудь куплю нормальный конечно.


----------



## alexey91 (22 Янв 2018)

Позвольте ещё вопрос. В басах на сжимание не откликаются ВСЕ средние и высокие голоса, звучат только низы. На разжатие всё нормально. Только если очень резко сдавить мех они прозвучат секунду и затихнут. Самое непонятное, почему они все не откликаются именно на сжатие.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2018)

Если бы там не было этой странной субстанции (не решили ещё- то ли герметик для унитазов, то ли клей ПВА из советских разбавленных запасов)) ), я бы особо упрямые планки перевернул. С мастикой это всё делается быстро и несложно. А уж потом задумался над результатами опыта...


----------



## alexey91 (22 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Если бы там не было этой странной субстанции (не решили ещё- то ли герметик для унитазов, то ли клей ПВА из советских разбавленных запасов)) ), я бы особо упрямые планки перевернул. С мастикой это всё делается быстро и несложно. А уж потом задумался над результатами опыта...


 А есть хоть какие то варианты на резонаторе сделать, голоса то наружные плохо отвечают?


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2018)

Есть. Дувачка. Прочистка зазоров, регулировка подъёма язычков над планкой, всё как всегда. Ничего нового... 
Если честно- я над особо упрямыми планками не заморачиваюсь. Ну, есть такие, что хоть зарегулируй- а результат на троечку. Просто меняю на другие, из кладовки))...


----------



## alexey91 (22 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Есть. Дувачка. Прочистка зазоров, регулировка подъёма язычков над планкой, всё как всегда. Ничего нового...
> Если честно- я над особо упрямыми планками не заморачиваюсь. Ну, есть такие, что хоть зарегулируй- а результат на троечку. Просто меняю на другие, из кладовки))...


Дувачка есть, буду пробовать. Какая высота язычков должна быть? Кто то писал, что с толщину волоса, это допустимо к старому аккордеону?


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2018)

Вот была тема недавно.
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-7384.html

Дополню. В целом- язычок должен быть прямой. Но так не бывает. Тогда уж лучше "лыжа", чем "горб". 

А подъём язычка- примерно на толщину кончика язычка. Но тоже всё сложно! Если язычок подстраивался и его точили долго и упорно, там на кончике порой уже лезвие бритвы)). тогда я беру как норму- треть от толщины в корневой части. Но тоже всё это прикидки. Только опытным путём!


----------



## alexey91 (22 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Вот была тема недавно.
> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-7384.html
> 
> Дополню. В целом- язычок должен быть прямой. Но так не бывает. Тогда уж лучше "лыжа", чем "горб".
> ...


Спасибо, займусь этим


----------



## alexey91 (22 Янв 2018)

На дувачке голоса звучат, а в корпусе не хотят на сжим. Только сейчас заметил, внутри резонатора на залогах пленка прозрачная, а снаружи нет, может из за пленки клапан нормально не открывается?


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2018)

Коли уж занялись этим делом, давайте называть вещи как они называются. Залог- часть резонатора, а клапан- часть механики. Хотя и есть термин "голосовой проёмный клапан", но его видно только в старинных книжках... 

Фотоплёнка или какая? Её лепят если лайка залога длинная и тяжёлая, поддерживая силу прижима. 

Я повторюсь. На Вашем инструменте пропущены несколько этапов. Работа с каждой планкой отдельно- это первый. Как теперь это всё вернуть взад?)) Гадать почему в сборе не поёт резонатор?

Я и спервоначалу упомянул: всё ломать, отрывать и переделывать.  Но это долго и сложно.
В целом- все регулировки усредняются, ориентируясь на средний поток. У Вас на сжиме, как и должно быть, поток выше среднего. И язычки заваливаются кончиками ниже плоскостей планок. Гнуть или нет лыжу- мне отсюда не видно. надо экспериментировать...


----------



## alexey91 (22 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Коли уж занялись этим делом, давайте называть вещи как они называются. Залог- часть резонатора, а клапан- часть механики. Хотя и есть термин "голосовой проёмный клапан", но его видно только в старинных книжках...
> 
> Фотоплёнка или какая? Её лепят если лайка залога длинная и тяжёлая, поддерживая силу прижима.
> 
> ...


Хорошо, значит залог) Нет не фотоплёнка, мягче намного, и размером с залог. Разве не излишество? Залоги не такие уж большие. Сжимать по разному пробовал, плавно тоже не звучат. Закрыл басовый резонатор - зазвучали, но немного глухо в отличии от розжима.


----------



## alexey91 (22 Янв 2018)

Снял с одного залога плёнку, ничего не изменилось) Плавно ведёшь мех с одной скоростью играет бас, резко дёрнешь - появляется средний голос. Мне кажется наоборот воздуха не хватает.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2018)

Предсказываю. ..).
Вы этот инструмент доломаете окончательно. И не будете в конечном итоге его пользовать как основной игровой. Но полученный опыт позволит выбрать аккордеон, в который не лезли руки приверженцев унитазного герметика и прочих изысков. Приведёте в порядок, и будете играть. 
А пока - ломайте. Не жалейте. Такова его судьба...


----------



## alexey91 (22 Янв 2018)

Я всё аккуратно стараюсь делать, а что ещё остаётся) Ломать жалко, 15т.р. за него отдал) Просто хочется хоть немного довести до ума его.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2018)

За 15 трёхголосого престарелого немца я бы Вам замастрячил как только что с фабрики. Но не в Ростов на Дону. 

Успехов.


----------



## alexey91 (22 Янв 2018)

Дорого конечно для такого аккордеона. У Владимира Бутусова купил. Я подумал, раз у людей мастерская своя, значит в исправности инструмента не стоит сомневаться.


----------



## vev (22 Янв 2018)

*alexey91*,

Очень интересная инфа... Ну просто очень...
Особливо после навязчивой рекламы в инете...
Этой, например:
http://baianist.ru/uslugi/remont


----------



## Евгений51 (22 Янв 2018)

alexey91/ писал:


> Снял с одного залога плёнку, ничего не изменилось) Плавно ведёшь мех с одной скоростью играет бас, резко дёрнешь - появляется средний голос. Мне кажется наоборот воздуха не хватает.
> Наоборот много. Но это просто из опыта. Нужно смотреть.


----------



## alexey91 (22 Янв 2018)

Евгений51 () писал:Наоборот много. Но это просто из опыта. Нужно смотреть.
Теперь я понял почему один ряд голосов они заклеили скотчем.
Ряд 2 был заглушен, и без него все голоса отзывались на сжим и на розжим.
Но если открыть 2 ряд то на сжатие не отвечает ряд 3 и именно на сжим, на розжим всё ок. 
Даже если отключить регистром ряд 1 то всё равно третий ряд голосов не отвечает при сжатии, если второй ряд задействован. Как это можно объяснить?
Эта информация хоть что то проясняет?


----------



## vev (22 Янв 2018)

*alexey91*,

Ну что тут прояснять? Вам же рекомендовали СРАЗУ вертать взад сие чудо. Вот до тех самых пор, пока владельцы будут молчать и пытаться своими силами заставить играть то, что им впарили, так оно и будет.

Звоните Бутусову и договаривайтесь о возврате. За 15тр можно купить гораздо лучший мех. Это барахло по скромным оценкам стоит 1тр и не более.


----------



## alexey91 (22 Янв 2018)

vev писал:


> *alexey91*,
> 
> Ну что тут прояснять? Вам же рекомендовали СРАЗУ вертать взад сие чудо. Вот до тех самых пор, пока владельцы будут молчать и пытаться своими силами заставить играть то, что им впарили, так оно и будет.
> 
> Звоните Бутусову и договаривайтесь о возврате. За 15тр можно купить гораздо лучший мех. Это барахло по скромным оценкам стоит 1тр и не более.


Я уже понял это. Просто в начале думал, что ничего серьёзного.


----------



## vev (22 Янв 2018)

alexey91 (22.01.2018, 21:25) писал:


> Я подумал, раз у людей мастерская своя, значит в исправности инструмента не стоит сомневаться.


Мастерская - это не комнатка, в которой пара-трешка лохов делают вид, что они что-то умеют. Мастерская - это имя. 

Вот это Мастерская:

http://mirbajana.com/otzyvy-klientov2

а то, что у Бутусова, насколько мы можем на Вашем примере видеть - аццтой


----------



## zet10 (22 Янв 2018)

Ну что тут можно сказать?! Да только то , что пока такие товарищи как Алексей и ему подобные есть , то Бутусову можно петь песню из кинофильма про Буратину "Пока  на свете  существуют дураки, обманом жить нам стало быть с руки", но петь до поры до времени конечно... Пока не найдётся горбатый и злой дядя , и не скажет Бутусову , либо деньги обратно, либо он Володеньку ламтями настругает...
Насколько я припоминаю что то подобное уже случилось с неким небезызвестным Денисом не  далее как год назад, и то же было что то из этой оперы!тоже кому то чего то ремонтировал и как попало...ну да ладно, не о нем речь.
Так вот,
Не понимаю только одного, вроде Володя не глупый парень, работой вроде бы не обделён, худо бедно куда то приглашают, есть заказы по инструментам, корпоративам...честно говоря не понимаю этого вообще... ...и на кой ему этот гимор сдался? На кой своё имя в грязи валять?Жадность?  Ребята, ну Вы меня Извените, но ремонтом это , то что Алексей нам показал назвать нельзя!   Единственное объяснение которое я этому нахожу, что может быть Володя и сам не в курсе, чего лепят там лохи ушастые которые у него сидят в каморке? Просто даёт рекламу и ставит дело на поток , а потом получает в свой адрес кучу недовольств и негатива!Короче не знаю,уж были бы там хоть цифры какие то, а так...Я бы на его месте разогнал всю эту шваль называющими себя мастерами, и занимался бы своим делом и не портил себе репутацию из за всяких МудаСтеров. А то что все больше и больше народа проявляют недовольство этой "мастерской", по поводу ремонта это факт! Мой совет Вам Алексей, возвращайте инструмент обратно и не парьте  себе мозги! Вас нае..ли!  Знаю что Вололя пойдёт Вам на встречу так как он абсолютно адекватный парень, поэтому скорее всего инструмент он Ваш заберёт , а эту пятнашку вычтет со своих культяпых друзей, так что я не думаю что Володя будет в убытке, получит бесплатно аккордеон.


----------



## alexey91 (23 Янв 2018)

Да, уже договорились о возврате, всё ок.


----------



## zet10 (23 Янв 2018)

Ну вот и хорошо! Молодцы! Давно бы так! А то паришь нам мозги тут уже неделю! Ну а народ пока пусть читает ,и  знает своих героев как говорится в лицо!  Не все же читать Липовые отзывы Лохов ушастых( мастеров), которые они сами о себе и пишут  у себя на страничке в разделе " Отзывы Посетителей".


----------



## alexey91 (26 Янв 2018)

Главное что все мирно разрешилось, деньги сразу вернули в полном размере. Думаю это единичный случай, и качество улучшится после данной ситуации.


----------



## vev (26 Янв 2018)

alexey91 писал:


> Главное что все мирно разрешилось, деньги сразу вернули в полном размере. Думаю это единичный случай, и качество улучшится после данной ситуации.


Что именно "единичный случай"? Возврат денег?


----------



## zet10 (29 Янв 2018)

Случай не единичный, но деньги вроде как возвращают )).. .


----------

